# Why is sendmail not delivering locally?



## jrm@ (Apr 28, 2022)

I have four hosts in my local network, ala, bravo, phe, and ser.  Everything under /etc/mail is the default on all the hosts.  On two hosts, ala and phe, when I do `mail localuser`, sendmail attempts to deliver the mail to the MX host and on the other hosts, bravo and ser, the mail is delivered locally to (/var/mail/localuser).  Why isn't ala and phe delivering mail locally like the other two hosts?

This is what I did to test on bravo and phe.

```
jrm@bravo ~ % sendmail -bt
ADDRESS TEST MODE (ruleset 3 NOT automatically invoked)
Enter <ruleset> <address>
> $=w
[bravo]
[IPv6:fe80:0:0:0:0:0:0:1]
[IPv6:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1]
bravo.ftfl.ca
[localhost.ftfl.ca]
localhost
[192.168.2.3]
bravo
[127.0.0.1]
localhost.ftfl.ca
>

jrm@bravo ~ % mail -dv jrm
user = jrm, homedir = /home/jrm
Subject: test
test
EOT
Sendmail arguments: "sendmail" "-i" "-v" "jrm"

jrm@bravo ~ % tail /var/log/maillog
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sendmail[27811]: 23SIC9LX027811: from=jrm, size=28, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<202204281812.23SIC9LX027811@bravo.ftfl.ca>, relay=jrm@localhost
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sendmail[27811]: STARTTLS=client, relay=[127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1.3, verify=FAIL, cipher=TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384, bits=256/256
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sm-mta[27813]: STARTTLS=server, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1.3, verify=NO, cipher=TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384, bits=256/256
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sm-mta[27813]: 23SIC9tG027813: from=<jrm@bravo.ftfl.ca>, size=343, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<202204281812.23SIC9LX027811@bravo.ftfl.ca>, proto=ESMTPS, daemon=Daemon0, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sendmail[27811]: 23SIC9LX027811: to=jrm, ctladdr=jrm (1001/1001), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30028, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (23SIC9tG027813 Message accepted for delivery)
Apr 28 15:12:09 bravo sm-mta[27822]: 23SIC9tG027813: to=<jrm@bravo.ftfl.ca>, ctladdr=<jrm@bravo.ftfl.ca> (1001/1001), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=30664, relay=local, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
```


```
jrm@phe ~ % sendmail -bt
ADDRESS TEST MODE (ruleset 3 NOT automatically invoked)
Enter <ruleset> <address>
> $=w
[IPv6:fe80:0:0:0:0:0:0:1]
[IPv6:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1]
phe
[localhost.ftfl.ca]
localhost
[192.168.2.2]
phe.ftfl.ca
[127.0.0.1]
localhost.ftfl.ca
[phe]
>

jrm@phe ~ % mail -dv jrm
user = jrm, homedir = /home/jrm
Subject: test
test
EOT
Sendmail arguments: "sendmail" "-i" "-v" "jrm"

jrm@phe ~ % tail /var/log/maillog
Apr 28 15:24:00 <mail.info> phe sendmail[35602]: 23SIO0HF035602: from=jrm, size=281, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<202204281824.23SIO0HF035602@phe.ftfl.ca>, relay=jrm@localhost
Apr 28 15:24:00 <mail.info> phe sendmail[35602]: STARTTLS=client, relay=[127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1.3, verify=FAIL, cipher=TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384, bits=256/256
Apr 28 15:24:00 <mail.info> phe sm-mta[35603]: STARTTLS=server, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1], version=TLSv1.3, verify=NO, cipher=TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384, bits=256/256
Apr 28 15:24:00 <mail.info> phe sm-mta[35603]: 23SIO08L035603: from=<jrm@phe.ftfl.ca>, size=536, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<202204281824.23SIO0HF035602@phe.ftfl.ca>, proto=ESMTPS, daemon=Daemon0, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]
Apr 28 15:24:00 <mail.info> phe sendmail[35602]: 23SIO0HF035602: to=jrm, ctladdr=jrm (1001/1001), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30281, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (23SIO08L035603 Message accepted for delivery)
Apr 28 15:24:15 <mail.info> phe sm-mta[31295]: 23SII0qH031293: to=<jrm@phe.ftfl.ca>, delay=00:06:15, xdelay=00:06:15, mailer=esmtp, pri=30536, relay=aspmx3.googlemail.com. [209.85.202.27], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Operation timed out with aspmx3.googlemail.com.
```

Note that in bravo's maillog, there is mailer=local and in phe's there is mailer=esmtp.

On phe, I added /etc/mail/local-host-names with

```
phe
phe.ftfl.ca
```
then did `make all install restart` from /etc/mail/, but nothing changed.

What am I missing?


----------



## leebrown66 (Apr 28, 2022)

I think you missed `make all`



> .stat=Deferred: Operation timed out with aspmx3.googlemail.com.


That's suspicious, like it's forwarding the user.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 28, 2022)

I corrected my post.  I had run `make all install restart`.  It's the same for all users on the host.


----------

